# Powdered Milk recommendation?



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good supplier of bulk powdered milk?

I've been trying to put some back for my little one, but from what I'm reading the stuff at the grocery store is lower quality and more expensive than what you can get from other sources.

I've read some reviews on products out there. Just wondering if anyone in the forum had a preference or experience to share. What brand of powdered milk did you put in your stores?

This product seems to be the highly recommended one based on taste tests - http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q...upply Of Instant Nonfat Dry Milk (3 Cases of 

http://foodstorageandsurvival.com/the-great-powdered-milk-taste-test-and-review/


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I myself have not tried it but my best friend has. She said the provident pantry brand from Emergency Essentials is very good.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Myself, I buy the milk and lots more from Augusn Farms up in Utah. It it the large brand here in Az at our local chinamart


----------

